# Switching from Lexapro to Lithium Orotate?



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

My doctor suspect I have Bipolar 2 and he wanted to prescribe me Depakote however I was against taking Depakote because I knew nothing about the drug and I felt I had Anxiety and Depression. My doctor prescribed me Lexapro instead and plans to switch me to Depakote in 30 days if the Lexapro don't work. I've been on 10 mg Lexapro for 10 days. Are not getting as anxious and my running thoughts is not as bad as before. I am performing better at work and am talking more to coworkers. Am still going around faking like am happy, I still feel alone in this world, I still do not look forward to getting up in the morning to start my day, and I spend most of my off work time lying down in front of the TV. Feel like a zombie. I had sleeping problems before I started Lexapro and now it's worst. I can get an erection but extremely difficult to ejaculate. I was able to ejaculate 3 days ago, but now I can't&#8230; believe me I tried. Lexapro has made things better with the anxiety and depression but I think the benefits are not worth the side effects. Am beginning to think my doctor was right about the Bipolar 2 diagnosis. Am thinking about cutting my Lexapro to 5mg and start taking Lithium Orotate. Any thoughts?


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

Bought some Lithium Orotake and Folic Acid plus stop taking Lexapro.... Feeling great. Am looking forward to a good night sleep and rubbing one out tomorrow


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

If you suspect bipolar, it would be better to start off with lamictal (I think) because you need regular blood tests when taking Lithium to check the levels of it. Good luck.


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

istayhome said:


> If you suspect bipolar, it would be better to start off with lamictal (I think) because you need regular blood tests when taking Lithium to check the levels of it. Good luck.


Do not need blood test when taking Lithium Orotate. Do need blood test when taking the doctor prescribe stuff.

It's been 1 week for me taking Lithium Orotate and am feeling great. Very happy I made the switch. Experiencing no side effects. Before I felt like an outsider in my own body. Before I was disagreeing with my own thoughts but couldn't stop the negative thoughts. Now I feel like am in control of myself. Sleeping great, waking up ready to go. Could take 3 weeks to get full effect of Lithium Orotate however am already very pleased with the results.


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

It's been 3 weeks taking Lithium Orotate. Am free of the rolling negative thoughts I was having day and night. Things have been going great in my life so I should be happy, however I've been feeling a little depressed. I spoke with pdoc about Lithium Orotate and possibly taking Wellbutrin to help with the depression. Pdoc wasn't famialiar with Lithium Orotate but didn't see a problem with me taking it because am taking so little dosage. Pdoc wrote prescription for Lamictal which should also help with the depression. Pdoc was hesitant but did write prescription for Wellbutrin SR. Wellbutrin could make manic episodes worst. I've made real progress with the Lithium Orotate. I hope adding Lamictal and Wellbutrin SR don't put me back in the depths of despair.


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

Currently taking 40mg elemental Lithium Orotate and 100mg Lamictal. Got a minor rash the first month on Lamictal, so I stopped taking Lamictal and continued taking Lithium Orotate. Mania got worst so I started back taking Lamictal. Month later am up to 100mg Lamictal, no rash, feeling great. Am still swinging, but not as drastic. Lamictal helps with both mania/depression. Lithium Orotate do help control my mania, but does nothing to help depression. Lamictal is working far better than Litnium Orotate. Will like to stop taking Lithium Orotate once I reach 200mg Lamictal.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, I don't have bipolar but Lamictal has been a great Antidepressant, I take 200 mg/day along with Wellbutrin.


----------



## Half tank (Aug 9, 2012)

PD stopped Lithium Orotate, up Lamictal to 150mg, and .5mg Klonopin as needed. Am feeling great.

Wellbutrin SR was putting me in mania. Might try Wellbutrin XL next time.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Lamictal and Wellbutrin has been a winning combo for me... With a bunch of benzos thrown in.


----------

